# هل اعتنقت الفنانة سعاد حسنى المسيحية



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2006)

*هل اعتنقت الفنانة سعاد حسنى المسيحية*



الصلاة التى كانت تصليها سعاد حسنى أقرب إلى الصلاة المسيحة من صلاة الإسلام 



نشأتها 

ولدت سعاد حسنى في 26 يناير عام 1943 م ولها ستة عشر أخا وأختا، وترتيبها العاشر بين أخواتها، فلها شقيقتين فقط كوثر وصباح، وثماني اخوة لأبيها منهم أربع ذكور وأربع إناث، وست أخوات لأمها منهم ثلاث ذكور وثلاث من البناتحتى وقد انفصلت والدتها وأسمها جوهرة محمد حسن عن أبيها محمد حسني البابا وهو ابن المطرب السوري حسني البابا، وأحد رواد الخط العربي وكانت تبلغ من العمر الخمس سنوات، 

ثم تزوجت الأم بالزوج الثاني عبد المنعم حافظ، وكان حضانتها بناتها الثلاثهم كوثر - وسعاد - وصباح ، ولظروفهم الاجتماعية في زمن الثلاثينات والأربعينات لم تتعلم سعاد ، ورفض والدها تعليم بناته خوفا عليهن من الناس والاختلاط والمجتمع خاصة وأن فترة الأربعينيات كان التقاليد الإجتماعية تمنع البنت المصرية من التعليم ، ولكن زوج والدتها عبد المنعم حافظ الذي كان يعمل مفتشا بالتربية والتعليم ساعد على تعليمها في البيت، وساهمت أختها سميرة فى تعليمها الرسم وزوجها أحمد خيرت يعلمها الموسيقى والغناء .

وفاتها في 21 يونيو 2001 م 



يــــــــــــــــــــــــارب 

يارب: ارضي عني .. يارب اعفوا عني. .. يارب : باركلي في خطواتي .. يارب شاركني أفكاري .. يارب وحد أمنيتي .. يارب بارك خطوتي. 
يارب : سامحني إن كنت أخطأت .. وإن كنت أذنبت .. و إن كنت أغفلت .. وإن كنت نسيت .. وإن كنت توهمت .. وإن كنت غفوت .. وإن كنت طمحت .. أو أحببت نفسي أكثر من غيري .. أو محيت الآخرين من ذاكرتي .. أو أخذتني لذة الحياة وجمال الدنيا وعزة النفس ونشوة الفؤاد.. سامحني يارب .. وكن معي دائما


الصلاة السابقة كتبتها سعاد حسنى بخط يدها وهى الصلاة التى كانت تصليها إلى إلهها الجديد وهى بالطبع صلاة تقترب كثيراً من الصلوات المسيحية كما أن هذه الصلاة تختلف إختلاقا تاما عن الصلاة الإسلامية التى تعود المسلمون الصلاة بها إلى الله .. فمن يكون إذا إله سعاد حسنى ؟

القصة الحكومية الإسلامية لوفاتها 

أتهم مجموعة من الفنانين نادية يسري التي كانت تستضيف الفنانة الراحلة في شقتها بلندن بقتلها بـ (قصد الاستيلاء على مجوهراتها ومذكراتها) وقدمت شكوى بهذا الإتهام للنيابة العامة , ولكنهم رفضوا تماماً فكرة انتحار الراحلة نظرا لتفاؤلها الدائم وإقبالها على الحياة وقد أشاروا إلى تقارير قالت بحدوث مشاجرة قبل 15 دقيقة من حادث سقوطها إذ سمعت أصوات وصراخ .

وطبعاً أتهام الفنانين للفنانة نادية يسرى بأنها قتلت سعاد حسنى لم يثبت فى التحقيقات الأجنبية وطبقاً لما يقوله المسيحيين أنه : " من المعروف أن سعاد حسنى قد تزوجت من مسيحى ولها أبن منه ويقيم فى أحدى دول أمريكا الشمالية وكانت الممثله الكبيرة قد تعرضت لضغوط كثيرة بعد إنتشار شائعات بإعتناقها المسيحية وحتى تبعد الأنظار عنها قامت بتغطية شعر رأسها طبقاً للنظام المسيحى المنتشر بين أهل قرى مصر ونجوعها , والثابت أيضاً هو أن طريقة قتل سعاد حسنى مشابهه تماما لما أتهمت به المخابرات المصرية بقتل السياسيين الذين كانوا يعالجون فى مستشفيات أجنبية بنفس الطريقة , أو طرق أخرى" . 

وكانت سعاد حسنى تعالج من الآلام الظهر وحالة الاكتئاب التي تعانيها منذ عام 1988م ثم خرجت من المستشفى بحالة صحية جيدة إلى شقتها التى تقع فى الدور السادس في مبنى (ستيوارت تاور) , حيث سمع صوت شجار وصراخ داخل شقتها حيث كانت تقاوم قاتلها حتى تغلب عليها وألقاها من الدور السادس لتسقط جثة هامده .

ولم يصدق أحداً فى مصر وجهة النظر التى تقول ان سعاد حسنى أنتحرت وهذا ما صرح به زملائها الفنانيين :

تساءل الفنان يوسف شعبان مستنكرا : " ولماذا الانتحار بهذه الطريقة المأساوية.. هناك وسائل أخرى مثل الاقراص والسموم وهى أقل ايلاما " . 

وتعجب افراد اسرة الفنانة الراحلة من فكرة انتحارها لأنهم كانوا على إتصال بها لمعرفة أخبارها وقالوا: " ان معنوياتها كانت مرتفعة جدا وانها كانت تستعد للعودة الى مصر اواخر الشهر الحالي " .
أما الفنانين فقد رفضوا تماماً لأنها انتحرت وتواجدوا في استقبال جثمانها عند وصوله الى مطار القاهرة مساء الاربعاء وقالوا : " ان الرحلة كانت متفائلة ولا يمكن ان تقدم على الانتحار ".
وقد أتهم كثيرين أن الحكومة ساهمت في موتها ولكن الأتهام أنحصر وقتها فى وقفها منحة علاجها لأن كلفتها التي تجاوزت المليون جنيه 260 الف دولار - فضلا عن انتقاد الصحف التي اساءت اليها وصورتها كمتشردة في شوارع لندن وهذا الإتجاه المعادى للحكومة يفسر معرفة الحكومة ورجال الصحافة أنهم علموا بإعتناقها المسيحية . 

ومن الجهة الأخرى قامت الدولة بانفاق اكثر من مليون ونصف المليون جنيه لعلاج الفنانة سعاد حسنى طوال فترة مرضها ولكن توقفت الدولة عن دعمها لأمر خفى فى الوقت الذى تذيع قنوات الدولة التلفزيونية أفلامها ليلاً ونهاراً بدون عائد أن تقوم بواجبها فى علاجها .. كما ان سعاد حسنى رفضت مؤخرا ان تقوم اى جهة او اشخاص بالانفاق عليها فى رحلة مرضها وذلك يعنى شيئاً واحداً هو أن الدولة فرضت شروطاً لأستمرار دعمها فى مرضها ويعتقد أن هذه الشرط الذى أرادته هو ترك المسيحية والعودة إلى الإسلام .. ورفضت الفنانة سعاد حسنى فى الآونة الاخيرة العودة الى مصر لاداء بعض الادوار التمثيلية التى عرضت عليها وهم يفسرون عدم عودتها بحالتها المرضية ولكن يفسرها الآخرون بأنها شعرت بأن هناك مؤامرة تحاك ضدها فى مصر فخافت للرجوع إليها ولكن طالتها يد آثمة .

وقد قام حوالي عشرة آلاف شخص بالمشاركة في جنازتها تقدمهم المخرج يوسف شاهين والفنان عادل امام والممثلون حسين فهمي وناديا لطفي ومحود ياسين وأبو بكر عزت وسميرة احمد ودلال عبد العزيز وعدد لا حصر له من الفنانيين المصريين .

التاريخ الفنى لسعاد حسنى 

اكتشف موهبتها الشاعر الراحل عبد الرحمن الخميسي صديق زوج والدتها، واختارها لتقوم بدور أوفيليا حبيبة هاملت في مسرحيته "هاملت لشكسبير"، ثم رشحها الخميسي للمخرج بركات عام 1958 لدور نعيمة في فيلم الأسطورة الشعبية "حسن ونعيمة"عام 1959م

ورصيدها السينمائي 86 فيلما منهم أربعة أفلام خارج مصر، ومسلسل تليفزيوني واحد هو " هو وهي " مع الراحل احمد زكي، وثماني مسلسلات إذاعية. بالإضافة إلى الأغاني الوطنية. 

وكان آخر افلامها فيلم الراعي والنساء عام 1991م وكانت سعاد حسنى تتمتع بشخصية ساحرة كلها حيوية ولهذا جسدت شخصية الشباب المصرى كما تنوعت أدوارها تنوع كبيراً 

واختيرت كأفضل ممثلة في تاريخ السينما المصرية لدى اختيار النقاد 10 من افلامها ضمن 100 افضل فيلم في تاريخ السينما المصرية مع نهاية القرن العشرين .

وكان أول زواجها من العندليب الأسمر عبد الحليم حافظ ـ اكثر الزيجات جدلا في الشارع العربي ـ، حيث ذكرت لطبيبها الخاص بلندن، وصديقها الحميم د. عصام عبد الصمد قائلة " نعم تزوجت عبد الحليم حافظ عرفيا، وإشاعة زواجي منه كانت حقيقة، وقد حافظت على رغبة عبد الحليم في عدم الإفصاح عن زواجنا".

وقالت سعاد حسني" نعم طلب مني عبد الحليم حافظ السرية التامة". وأصر على عدم البوح بخبر زواجنا خوفا على معجباته، وكنت مغتاظة قوي من الموضوع ده، وبعدين علشان أبرد ناري قلت له" ده أحسن لي أنا كمان علشان خوفا على معجبيني". وما فيش حد أحسن من حد. 

وأضافت سعاد بعد موت عبد الحليم أخفيت الموضوع واعتبرته إشاعة علشان أهل عبد الحليم ما يفكروش إني طمعانة أو عايزة حاجة منهم. 

وتزوجت زواجاً رسمياً خلال حياتها خمسة هم المصور صلاح كريم والمخرج علي بدرخان والفنان فطين زكي عبد الوهاب وكاتب السيناريو ماهر عواد.



ومازالت القضية مفتوحة..! والأشاعات الحكومية والإسلامية تتردد عن سبب قتلها الغريب .. وسيظل موضوع أعتناقها المسيحية واردا حيث يعتبر سبباً منطقياً لقتلها بهذه الطريقة البشعة حيث قام القاتل بقص شبكة سلك قامت الفنانة نادية يسرى بوضعه على البلكونة لمنع دخول الطيور.. ووارداً أيضاً حيث يعرف المسيحيين فى الغرب أسم زوجها وأبنها .


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2006)

*انا فعلا مع الفكر ده اني سعاد حسني اعتنقت المسيحية 

شكرا يا ميرنا علي الموضوع الجميل ده *


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

*فعلا في الفترة الماضية كانت الاصوات تعلو معلنة هذا الخير, الذي يتمنى الكثير صحته و الاكثر خطأه حفاظا على ماء وجه الاسلام و خوفا من الفضيحة, لكن الحقيقة تبقى هي الحقيقة و نتمنى انيكون هذا الخبر صحيح, اذ تهلل و فرح سيكونان*

*شكرا يا ميرنا على الموضوع*

*سلام*


----------



## محبة لله (18 مارس 2006)

أنالاأجد أي دليل موثق ومقنع في هذا الخبر .......تعتمدون على طريقة الدعاء وهل إذا دعت الله في هذه الطريقة تكون مسيحية على العلم أنني أدعوا الله بنفس الكلام المذكور تقريبا فهل هذا دليل انني مسيحية ؟؟؟.؟دليل مقنع والله!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أنالاأجد أي دليل موثق ومقنع في هذا الخبر .......تعتمدون على طريقة الدعاء وهل إذا دعت الله في هذه الطريقة تكون مسيحية على العلم أنني أدعوا الله بنفس الكلام المذكور تقريبا فهل هذا دليل انني مسيحية ؟؟؟.؟دليل مقنع والله!!!!!!


 
يا اختي, نحن لم نقل انها قد اعتنقت المسيحية, بل نحن نتسائل و الموضوع واضح من عنوانه, و الموضوع لم نضعه حتى في قسم الشهادات بل وضعناه في قسم الاجتماعيات, يعني نحن نتسائل و نتناقش

و انا معاكي ان مفيش حد فينا عارف ان كانت ام لا و هذا واضح من كلامنا... نحن نتساءل فقط,,,


----------



## كميل حميسه (5 نوفمبر 2006)

لولا القتح الإسلامي لما قامت للأقباط في مصر قائمة


----------



## fبديع زكى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع عليه تعتيم وغير مفهوم احنا عايزين مواضيع نتعلم منها حاجة


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


تحية وسلام 


(( رأى شخصى ))

لا أشعر بأهمية الحدث كونه يخص شخصيه عامه ومشهورد كالفنانه سعاد حسنى .. فهناك الكثير من البشر الذين يعانون من جراء أعتناقهم المسيحيه يومياً وفى كل بقاع العالم ... ورغم ذلك .. تجد أبتسامه رائعه على وجوههم .. و أستعداد تام لتحمل المزيد من التنكيل بهم فى سبيل مجد أسم المسيح ... 

ولكن الحدث يلفت أنتباهى لانه مرتبط (( بخلاص )) أنسان .. جاء المسيح خصيصاً من أجله ... وتحمل العذاب والالم من أجله ... ومات وقام من الاموات من أجله 

هنا يبقى للحدث قيمه 

و أهميه ..

أقول هذا لو صدقت فعلاً (( الشائعات )) وكانت بالفعل سعاد حسنى قد أعتنقت المسيحيه ... 

و إلى وقت تبين الحقيقه .. لا يبقى أمامنا سوى التكهنات والاستنتاجات .. والتى لا ترتقى الى مستوى اليقين سوى بدليل قاطع .. إما بالنفى .. أو بالتأكيد 

و الحقيقه أننى لا أجد أى غرابه فى أعتناق جميع المثقفين المسيحيه .. فهذا طبيعى جداً بالنسبه لديانه كالمسيحيه  .. ولا أقصد من ذلك توجيه أى أهانه لاى دين .. ولكن كما سبقت وقولت فى بداية مشاركتى .. أن هذا رأى شخصى بحت .. 

فالمسيحيه هى الديانه الساحره التى تجذب جميع أصحاب العقول والقلوب اليها .. وتجذب كل من بداخله ذرة تعقل .. و تطلع الى خالقه ..

كل تحية وتقدير اليكم جميعاً


----------



## سامر الراهب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم

قصتك او بالاحرى سرد صقة سعاد حسني جميلة جدا اختي العزيزة 

اما بالنسبة لكونها اعتنقت المسيحية  فبكلامك هذا انتي تسيين الى المسيحية يااختي العزيزة 

من هي سعاد حسني بنظرك انا اقول لك من هي هي انسانة اباحية وجريئة وغير محتشمة وقت كل عمرها مثاثرها من طلاق ابوييها  فلا تستحق ان تكون مسيحية انك تذكرينني بواقعة عشتها انا في يوم من الايام وبنما كنا نتكلم في الجامعة عن هتلر وافعاله الاجرامية وهنا ذكر لي احد الطلبة المسلمين وقال لي هل تعلم ياسامر ان هتلر قبل ان يموت بايام اعتنق الاسلام 

ففرحت انا كثيرا وقلت له هل انت متاكد فقال نعم ان شيوخنا اكدوا لنا ذلك فقلت له هنيئا لكم اسلام هتلر واتمنى ان يكون قد اسلم من كل قلبي لان في المسيحية لايوجد مجرمون امثاله 

ارجو ان تكوني قد فهمتي قصدي اختي العزيزة مايا

مع تحياتي لك اخوك ساااااااااااااااااامر الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## romyo (3 يناير 2007)

_الموضوع لايزال غااااامض
والاقاويل حوله كثيرة
ولكن فى اى الاحوال طوباهم العابرين من الظلمة للنور
فيسبحون الله من كل الامم من كل القبائل من كل لسان_​


----------



## stan55 (8 يناير 2007)

سامر الراهب قال:


> السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم
> 
> قصتك او بالاحرى سرد صقة سعاد حسني جميلة جدا اختي العزيزة
> 
> ...





بعد ما قال الاخ سامر لايوجد كلام 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

ياريت فعلا تكون اعتنقت المسيحية 

وذلك لاجل خلاص نفسها

وان ربنا نور قلبها وقدرت تميز

وتعبر من الظلمة الي النور

ميرسي يا ميرنا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## romyo (9 يناير 2007)

كميل حميسه قال:


> لولا القتح الإسلامي لما قامت للأقباط في مصر قائمة



الاخ العزيز كميل حميسه
لو كنت قرأت فى التاريخ او سمعت عن ( الشروط العمرية ) ستعرف حقاً فضل الفتح العربى على الاقباط ولو لم تكن تعرفها فها هى اقرائها ولعرف فضل الفتح العربى الذى تتكلم عنه ... ولا تتكلم عن جهل مثل الكثيرين ولا تتكلم من فراغة عقل او عدم معرفة

الشروووووووووط العمرية

الشروط العُمرية هي مجموعة الشروط والأحكام التي بُنيت عليها مظالم النصارى مدة أربعة عشر قرناً، وهي التي شتت شملهم في الشرق والغرب وأخلت بيعهم ودياراتهم، واستنزفت أموالهم ودماءهم، وأباحت حرماتهم العامة والخاصة.

" اخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد عن سفيان الثوري عن مسروق عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم قال: كتبت لعمر بن الخطاب حين صالح نصارى الشام وشرطهم عليهم فيه:

1-	 أن لا يحدثوا في مدينتهم ولا فيما حولها ديراً ولا كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب، ولا يجددوا ما خرب.

2-	 ولا يمنعوا كنائسهم أن ينزلها أحد من المسلمين ثلاثة ليالي يطعمونهم.

3-	 ولا يؤووا جاسوساً،

4-	 ولا يكتموا غشاً للمسلمين،

5-	 ولا يظهروا شركاً،

6-	 ولا يمنعوا ذوي قرابتهم من الإسلام أن أرادوه، 

7-	 وأن يوقروا المسلمين، 

8-	 وأن يقوموا لهم من مجالسهم إذا أرادوا الجلوس،

9-	 ولا يتشبهوا بالمسلمين في شيء من لباسهم ولا يتكهنوا بكناهم،

10- ولا يركبوا سروجاً،

11- ولا يتقلدوا سيفاً،

12- ولا يبيعوا الخمور،

13- وأن يجزوا مقادم رؤوسهم،

14- وأن يلزموا زيهم حيثما كانوا،

15- وأن يشدوا الزنانير علي أوساطهم،

16- ولا يظهروا صليباً ولا شيء من كتبهم في شيء من طرق المسلمين،

17- ولا يجاوروا المسلمين بموتاهم، 

18- ولا يضربوا بالناقوس إلا ضرباً خفيفاً،

19- ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم بالقراءة في كنائسهم في شيء من حضرة المسلمين،

20- ولا يخرجوا شعانين،

21- ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم مع موتاهم،

22- ولا يظهروا النيران ( الشموع ) معهم،

23- ولا يشتروا من الرقيق ما جرت فيه سهام المسلمين.

	فإن خالفوا شيئاً مما شرطوه، فلا ذمة لهم، وقد حل للمسلمين منهم ما يحل لأهل الشفاف والمعاندة.

	( أحكام أهل الذمة   لابن القيم الجوزي 2/114-   115)
	( الجهاد             لابن تيمية  2/ 223)
​


----------



## الباشا (13 يناير 2007)

وهي سعاد حسني لما اتنصرت انتحرت ههههههههه  لا حول ولا قوة الابالله اصاحب العقول في راحه 

   اقول لسمر الراهب  لو هتلر فعلا اسلم قبل ان يموت ففعلا هنيئا له لانه خرج من الكفر الى الاسلام 

         واظن ان الاسلام دين واضح وصريح فنحن نؤمن بالانبياء والرسل اجمعيا بما فيهم 

                                          سيدنا عيسى والسيده مريم عليهما السلام 

                  ليس مثلكم تسبو  خاتم الانبياء والرسل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

                وصاحب العقل يميز والله اذا كنا نحن على باطل ما كنا ذكرنا سيدنا عيسى والسيده مريم 

                      ولا كان الله عزوجل امرنا بأن نؤمن بهم وبكل الرسل 

         وكنا جعلنا سيدنا محمد اله و ابن الله مثلما فعلتم بسيدنا عيسى عليه وعلى الانبياء والرسل الصلاة والسلام

             ولكن سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام  قال (انما انا بشر مثلكم )

                 يعني ليس الله او بن الله بل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

                            فياريت كده نحترم بعض ومنغلطش في بعض 
                                        (    لكم دينكم ولي دين  )

                                                       هكذا علمنا   اسلامنا


----------



## adel baket (13 يناير 2007)

*شكرا للاخ سامر  كان رده جاد والرب يبارك *
*حياته...                :yaka: *


----------



## romyo (15 يناير 2007)

سامر الراهب قال:


> السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم
> 
> قصتك او بالاحرى سرد صقة سعاد حسني جميلة جدا اختي العزيزة
> 
> ...



عزيزى : سامر الراهب
لقد تعجبت جداااااااا من كلامك وانت لا تفتخر بمسيحية سعاد حسنى
لذلك دعنى اسألك.. لماذا تفتحر بمسيحية موسى الاسود وتوبة جميع قديسى التوبة مثال مريم المصرية واغسطينوس وغيرهم الكثر
وكأنك لم تعرف قط الله "الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون (1تي  2 :  4) "."و هو لا يشاء ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الى التوبة (2بط  3 :  9)" 
​


----------



## romyo (15 يناير 2007)

> يعني ليس الله او بن الله بل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


حتى دى طلعت فشنك لكا الرسل اتكسف يقول انه رسول الله ومحاها بيده من صلح الحديبية....
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن بشار ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏غندر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي إسحاق ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏البراء بن عازب ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏لما صالح رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أهل ‏ ‏الحديبية ‏ ‏كتب ‏ ‏علي بن أبي طالب ‏ ‏بينهم كتابا فكتب ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏رسول الله فقال المشركون لا تكتب ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏رسول الله لو كنت رسولا لم نقاتلك فقال ‏ ‏لعلي ‏ ‏امحه فقال ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏ما أنا بالذي أمحاه فمحاه رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بيده وصالحهم على أن يدخل هو وأصحابه ثلاثة أيام ولا يدخلوها إلا ‏ ‏بجلبان السلاح ‏ ‏فسألوه ما ‏ ‏جلبان ‏ ‏السلاح فقال القراب بما فيه ‏
والمرجع هو موقع السعودية http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2500&doc=0&IMAGE=??? C??I?E


----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع اعتناق سعاد حسني المسيحية فيه شي من الغرابة 
بس كل شي جايز


----------



## المناهرى2007 (6 فبراير 2007)




----------



## kingmoon (14 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائعه
انه حقا يفسر الغموض فى قصة مقتل الفنانه سعاد
وفى مناسبة هذا الموضوع احب ان اضيف.......................
اذا كان هذا مصير فنانه مشهوره جريمة قتلها ستكون تحت المجهر وامام الراى العام ... حين تعتنق المسيحيه,,,
اذا ما هو مصير الالاف من العراقيين الذين فكروا وقرر ان يقوموا بهذا العمل وهو اعتناق المسيحيه فى هذا البلد وفى ظروف التطرف الدينى التى نعرف .......
الم تفكر الكنيسه ولو مره فى رسم طريق الخلاص لهؤلاء الناس الطيبين
الم يكن قد ان الاوان لوضع سراج من نور يهتدى به المهتدين الى المسيحيه
الم يكن من الواجب مد يد العون الى هؤلاء لانتشالهم بعيدا عن بؤرة التطرف .. وفى هذا الوقت بالذات ...
ان السيد المسيح كان يطوف القرى والمدن .. يبحث عن المحتاجين الى المساعده .. ويقف الى جانبهم ويقدم لهم المساعده المطلوبه والخلاص..
فما بال الكنيسه وقد جائها المحتاجين اليها وطرقوا بابها ... الم يكن من الواجب الاقتداء بصفات المخلص ؟؟ .... 
انا اقول من اكبر الخطايا ان يطلب احدهم ان يولد من جديد وينظم الى فردوس السيد المسيح ولا يجد من يسانده .. ولا يجد امامه الا كابوس الموت والقتل  .... ثم نجده قد اصبح عبره لمن اعتبر..
ان قصت قتل الفنانه سعد حسنى اكبر دليل واكبر حافز يجعلنا نفكر الف مره بهؤلاء الطيبين....


----------



## ayate_lahhe (15 فبراير 2007)

يااخ سامر
عندما تسلط وتجبر هتلر على البشر هل كان مسلما انداك.لاطبعا فلقد كان مسيحيا صح.
اني مسلمة و الحمد لله واني و الله عاشرت المسيحين في بلاد الغرب ولم يكنوا لي عداءا او حتى تكلموا عن  ديني او سبوا نبيي كما يفعل البعض منكم .


----------

